# Photoshop Paintbrush ..Can't use it...help



## scubagal (Aug 28, 2009)

I have Photoshop CS2 on my desktop. I can pretty much use all functions of photoshop except anything related to the paintbrush. I can't draw a line with it; I can't use the clone stamp or healing brush....I have tried everything. I have Windows Vista. Please help!


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

When that happens to me I have usually done something to produce a layer and forgotten to go back to the background layer. Lettering often does that. Or sometimes dragging something smaller into the image and trying to work on the other part. Or you can have a selection like finding edges that makes the majority of the image unalterable until you either inverse or deselect.

Take a look in your layers palette and make the background or whatever you want to work on active if you have additional layers. Or click &#8220;Select&#8221; and see if &#8220;Deselect&#8221; is active.


----------



## scubagal (Aug 28, 2009)

Thank you for the info but it didn't work. This is what I am doing: I took a picture out of my file and have tried to paint on it or fix it with the healing brush. I have tried doing this on the background layer both locked and unlocked. I have also tried to do it by creating a new layer. Nothing works. I checked the select menu and everything is grayed out except the word "all". If I were to go to the extraction tool I would be able to paint around the outline and I was even able to use the liquify tool....so I don't understand what is going on....is this not compatible with Vista or what?


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

When you first boot the program Ctrl+Alt+Del. You will get a dialog box to delete the preference file. You might have gotten something set that shouldn&#8217;t be, and deleting the preferences might correct the problem.

You might go to Windows updates and make sure Vista is up to date if you don&#8217;t have the computer set to do that automatically.


----------



## scubagal (Aug 28, 2009)

When I do CTRL-ALT-DEL as the program is starting up I go back to my Windows start up and it asks if I want to switch tasks, shut down etc....i don't get an option to "delete preferences". Is there some other way to get to that window?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Slipe usually doesn't make that Keyboard mistake (Typo) .. I know he knows Better 

1. First, hold down all three *CTRL+ALT+SHIFT* buttons
2. Now "while keeping those button held," simply open Photoshop or a file that opens with Photoshop
3. As Photoshop loads, you should get a prompt asking if you would like to "delete the Photoshop settings file", Click yes


----------



## scubagal (Aug 28, 2009)

Thank you very much but that didn't work. In fact this time I couldn't even crop a picture without unlocking the layer.....I've never had to do that before!! I have uninstalled and installed this program also. I have the same program on my laptop and it works fine.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

Is your Vista up to date - specifically SP2. You need SP1 installed to install SP2. I have read it clears a lot of bugs.

Thanks for the correction *Noyb*.


----------



## scubagal (Aug 28, 2009)

It's a new computer but how would I make sure I have SP2? And how would I install it ? I tried checking out windows updates (as you had suggested) but didn't get anywhere with it...there were so many I didn't know where to go. I certainly appreciate your help!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

In Vista .. I see no reason to not install all the suggested updates,
Right click Computer >>> Choose Properties ... What does it say ??


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Let's try something ...
Go fetch this psd file and see if you can draw lines in the background layer
http://2noyb.home.comcast.net/Clip.psd


----------



## scubagal (Aug 28, 2009)

I was able to install the Vista Service Pack 2. It did not help the problem. I also went to the link that you sent me and could not use the paintbrush. Thank you for your help!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

That was a photoshop CS2 psd file created in Vista and I could edit it in Vista or XP.

You said you've removed and reinstalled Photoshop .. and that should've fixed any problem it had.
I might suggest trying this repair again.

If you want .. I'd like to try something else.
I'll PM you my Email address .. Email me a Photoshop file that doesn't work in Vista.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Just another thought .. Have you upgraded PS CS2 to version 9.0.2 ???


----------



## scubagal (Aug 28, 2009)

I just downloaded Vista Service Pack 2 on my computer on Sunday.....it didn't help the situation. It doesn't matter if it is a picture or if I create a blank new project....the paintbrush etc. still doesn't work....yet I can go to my laptop and do the very same procedures and it works.

I think I may have to try Photoshop CS 3 or 4??????


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Have you upgraded to CS2 9.0.2 ??
http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/detail.jsp?ftpID=3446


----------



## Sylvie808 (Sep 1, 2009)

scubagal said:


> I just downloaded Vista Service Pack 2 on my computer on Sunday.....it didn't help the situation. It doesn't matter if it is a picture or if I create a blank new project....the paintbrush etc. still doesn't work....yet I can go to my laptop and do the very same procedures and it works.
> 
> I think I may have to try Photoshop CS 3 or 4??????


 I am glad to find your site - now I know what a good one looks like.
 simulation credit demande pret personnel en ligne taux rachat on peut effectuer trs rapidement une simulation et une demande de prt personnel en ligne simulation credit demande pret personnel en ligne taux rachat


----------



## scubagal (Aug 28, 2009)

I did the upgrade to 9.0.2....Didn't help.


----------

